# Weird Striping



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Cut my lawn today for last time with fiskars manual reel. My Toro GM is coming Monday morning.

What do you think is up with this weird striping of color? As you can see from first pic I mow diagonally (which stripes some). However, from 90deg to that the lawn has dark green and light green stripes. I haven't mowed that direction (except for 2 random times this season). Almost looks like someone (😁) put down fert every other strip.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I see the weird striping at 45° to your mowing pattern? Going straight up and down from your house?


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I see the weird striping at 45° to your mowing pattern? Going straight up and down from your house?


Yea that's what I meant lol. Looking at it close up it might be the unevenness of the ground (light spots higher and grass is cut shorter, lower spots lower and grass is cut higher)?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Did you fertilize with a drop spreader?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> ...Almost looks like someone (😁) put down fert every other strip.


I see it too. If you think it might be the fertilizer, you might think about reducing the flow rate on the spreader and making your passes in two directions - perpendicular to one another.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think it's your fertilizer application practices. I get the same thing in my lawn and I've chalked it up to the unevenness in the soil. Some parts of the lawn are getting what it needs while other parts are getting less. I'm trying to fight it by aerating and sanding and by using Wetting agents. I'm just in the beginning stages right now so it's too soon to say if it will work.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't think it's your fertilizer application practices. I get the same thing in my lawn and I've chalked it up to the unevenness in the soil. Some parts of the lawn are getting what it needs while other parts are getting less. I'm trying to fight it by aerating and sanding and by using Wetting agents. I'm just in the beginning stages right now so it's too soon to say if it will work.


Unfortunately, I think you might be correct. I'm pretty good about fertilizing evenly, but my soil is definitely uneven. I'm trying to put it off until next season, but I might end up with a late July leveling project....any volunteers for help? :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> I'm trying to put it off until next season, but I might end up with a late July leveling project....any volunteers for help? :lol:


Ware is in the same state as you and he is a PRO at it!!! :lol:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to put it off until next season, but I might end up with a late July leveling project....any volunteers for help? :lol:
> ...


Lol his looks almost perfect...especially compared to mine :?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ahartzell said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


Yep. His is perfect. What we are aspiring towards


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Far from it... we're our own worst critics though.

I would offer to help, but I almost died just trying to mow yesterday in this heat. :wacko:

You should rent one of these and work through the night while it's cooler... let the neighbors know you're serious lawn care. :bandit:


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


Lol all my neighbors already think I'm crazy mowing every other day, spraying PGR, Celsius (and soon Penterra) with a backpack, hand picking weeds, and now having a greens mower...and the greens mower has a light on it :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > ahartzell said:
> ...


All jokes aside with the lights... Those are awesome in the sense that if you shine it or headlights over lawn at night you can really see high and low spots and imperfections easily. How do I know? Not sure.


----------

